# Big Bro is watching



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

I sure hope so

Looky here pics of my 15yo holding some nasty mean and evil assault weapons..

He even GASP shot them.




































cleaning after a day of shooting..









BTW posted these pics because of the recent facebook inspired home invasion..:rant:

and also my son is 19 now so eat it chairman Obama..:smile-mad


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

swampbuck62 said:


> ... so eat it *Chancellor* Obama..:smile-mad


Fixed.

Let us know how that raid turns out.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

I don't know about the kid. But i see some real scary camo pants in one of the pictures i think i need to make a phone call.

http://radio.foxnews.com/toddstarne...ided-over-facebook-photo-of-childs-rifle.html


----------



## swampbuck62 (Sep 11, 2006)

Rupestris said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Let us know how that raid turns out.


 k :lol:


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Make no mistake, guns are demonized in schools to get to the kids early and it's really been going on for a while. 

They started with the 'evil black rifles', knowing most people wouldn't know the difference between a full auto and a semi auto. Or that those rifles account for a fraction of the gun deaths and violence.

They knew the real numbers, but they also knew they could scare the ones without gun knowledge into going along with their plans to gut the 2A.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Gee, this pic of my daughter probably isn't appropriate either then. Screw em.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Guess I'm in trouble too . Although its not an "assault rifle," it is a "black gun". 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

dead short said:


> Guess I'm in trouble too . Although its not an "assault rifle," it is a "black gun".
> 
> View attachment 34577


Love it!


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

How dare they even look like they are having a good time..

People mistake the smiles on their faces as being a product of holding a gun. When really they are the product of time spent with their parents

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

KalamazooKid said:


> Gee, this pic of my daughter probably isn't appropriate either then. Screw em.
> 
> View attachment 34576


Your right not a good pic to show no eye protection and that only looks like a 20 rd mag should have had 100 rd drum in there how's a kid suppose to have fun with only 20rds.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

*THE HORROR, THE ABSOLUTE HORROR ! !* You are brutalizing and abusing those children! Just look at those poor scared faces.... ummmm yeah I know, I was kidding. 

My parents had guns in their home, my daughters were all raised with guns in our home and they never once vilolated the rules. If they wanted to handle the guns, they were brought out and they were shown the safe way to handle them, shoot them, and care for them. One other thing they were taught, is the value of human life and how important it is to treat *ALL* tools with care and safety. Something that is obviously taking place here with these fine up and coming sportsmen and women. Good job guys, my hat is off to you. FRANK


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

But I just cant get the sound of that rabbit scream out of my head, or the vision of my dad shooting it out hunting...Dr. Phil, please help!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

They are calling is some kind of child abuse these days. Just recently someone posted a picture of the younger child holding a rifle. Child protective services were called. The cops and CPS showed up and wanted to enter the house and see the guns. Fortunately they called the attorney and found out they had a right to refuse entry. This has been in the news recently.


----------



## post126 (Sep 9, 2011)

Guess I'm in trouble too!









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

kingfisher 11 said:


> They are calling is some kind of child abuse these days. Just recently someone posted a picture of the younger child holding a rifle. Child protective services were called. The cops and CPS showed up and wanted to enter the house and see the guns. Fortunately they called the attorney and found out they had a right to refuse entry. This has been in the news recently.




Thus this thread.

But as for gun control this says it all:


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/thumbs/100_14861.JPG


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/thumbs/100_14861.JPG




They're still wearing snowshoes around this neck of the woods.:sad:


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

post126 said:


> Guess I'm in trouble too!
> View attachment 34593
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome pic. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess I'd better detroy all the pics of my boys when theu were under 18 yrs old with 22's and shotguns before the anti-gun people show up. LOL

Seriously, your kids look like responsible young adults. Good Job.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Good thing we live in Michigan and not Idaho!.....


----------

